# New corn owner



## sutty86 (May 27, 2013)

Good evening all I've been snooping around for the past few weeks now trying to pick up info here and there.

I bought a corn snake hatchling last week very small ,person I bought it off told me he was taking pinkies each Friday and was 12 weeks old,I took all this for granted.
So Friday came I defrosted a small pinkie and the snake has no interest was so ever,I'm fighting a losing battle.
I've tried teasing the snake ,braining,making the pinkie smaller,leaving pinkie overnight(stunk BTW),I had read to leave them alone to settle in.which I've done its been ten days now and I at wits end.I've text the former keeper no reply,obviously not interested in the well being.

And after looking at images,videos I'm pretty sure this corn is like a newborn.
I doubt its fed its so petit.

So I'm questioning myself now on the enclosure, is it too big,or too small,stat and thermometer give me different readings both over the matt,its making me crazy,my heart is saying go with the thermometer as its branded,but when calibrating in ice cold water with ice cubes in a thermal flask the stat had 0.5c where the thermoter takes ages and was sitting at 3c.

Which leads me to the stat working .its a atc-300
I have a stick on thermometer at the cold side which is roughly around 21c.
Bedding is aspen but will be changing to kitchen roll,hide is a egg carton, and the smaller cooler hide is tissue roll tube in half.
I found a small bit of shedding at the weekend I believe from the top end of the snake.its not sexed also.

Its a beautiful snake not sure of the colour believe its a stripe morph.

Viv is heated by a 50w ceramic lamp to increase ambient as the enclosure is in my outhouse. Its not cold at in there, as the boiler run close by.

Sorry if this too info,
Just don't know where to start.

Thanks


----------



## Neidr (Jan 10, 2011)

If it's as small as you say, I'd try him/her in a small tub (RUB, 3L would be fine for a tiny baby corn I believe) and heat with a heatmat on a stat. Put the stat probe on the mat OUTSIDE the tub, put the thermometer probe inside on the warm end (over the mat) and calibrate the stat until the thermometer reads a good temp (28-30).

Also, try scenting the pinkie with tuna juice (the brine from a tin), corns usually take once they get the feel for it. When left overnight, did you leave the snake in the dark and not disturb?

How long have you have the snake? And how long are you leaving between feeds?

EDIT re-read and saw you've had her only a week. This isn't the time to start worrying I would say, the stress of moving could put the snake off its food


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

You can't sex corns for a fair old while, but I wouldn't worry one way or the other right now.

New reptiles can take a while to get used to a new home, and quite often won't feed until they feel comfortable. If it was due a shed, that could also be why it was off it's food. The shed you found - was it just a very small piece? Was there any more shed? If it's struggling with one of it's first sheds, it almost certainly won't eat. It's been a while since I've kept corns, and even longer since I've had a baby, but what used to be recommended was a water dish large enough for them to get into to help with shedding, but not deep enough for them to drown in. Normally once a corn is settled in and is post-shed it will eat like a mad thing!

If nothing else is working, you can try tub-feeding. Pop the baby and a pinkie in a cricket tub (or small tupperware with the lid on LOOSE or with holes in - NOT a sealed tupperware!) pop the tub in the viv and cover it over so the snake feels kinda secure and away from prying eyes. I've never had a snake refuse a good tub feeding, even if they won't strike-feed.

Edit - Also, I agree with Neidr - small tubs can be better for baby snakes. They can get nervous in a big viv.

Any chance of a picture of the set up or your snake? I'm curious about the morph now! There are some lovely stripe morphs out there,


----------



## Neidr (Jan 10, 2011)

Jamie XVX said:


> You can't sex corns for a fair old while, but I wouldn't worry one way or the other right now.
> 
> New reptiles can take a while to get used to a new home, and quite often won't feed until they feel comfortable. If it was due a shed, that could also be why it was off it's food. The shed you found - was it just a very small piece? Was there any more shed? If it's struggling with one of it's first sheds, it almost certainly won't eat. It's been a while since I've kept corns, and even longer since I've had a baby, but what used to be recommended was a water dish large enough for them to get into to help with shedding, but not deep enough for them to drown in. Normally once a corn is settled in and is post-shed it will eat like a mad thing!
> 
> ...


Actually you can very easily sex baby corns but it's only suggested for those experienced with it 

I second pics of the snake! (although if he/she is stressed may be best not to take them out for pics right now)


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Neidr said:


> Actually you can very easily sex baby corns but it's only suggested for those experienced with it
> 
> I second pics of the snake! (although if he/she is stressed may be best not to take them out for pics right now)


How would you sex a baby corn? I'm not doubting you, just curious! I thought you had to probe them to be sure, which is obviously not something to do to a baby snake!


----------



## Neidr (Jan 10, 2011)

Jamie XVX said:


> How would you sex a baby corn? I'm not doubting you, just curious! I thought you had to probe them to be sure, which is obviously not something to do to a baby snake!


It's called 'popping', not the nicest way of doing it but much safer on baby corns. Search videos for a better idea, but basically you roll/push from mid way down the tail upwards (towards the vent) and the hemipenes of males will pop out. If a female, a small pink 'bump' will pop out (no hemipenes).
Can cause some problems I believe but I've never had any, as I said, best to let experienced people do it (though how anyone got experience to begin with if that's the case is debatable)


----------



## sutty86 (May 27, 2013)

[img=http://s29.postimg.org/3yet065c3/IMG_20141216_200514.jpg]
Thanks 
I thought it was attached,
Yes snake was left alone to feed in dark only light is natural light,or unless I'm checking up on the little guy,he's friendly,no strikes etc.
Tried tub just ignored it.tried tuna also...
P.s waiting on another digital thermometer


----------



## Neidr (Jan 10, 2011)

in that case I'd just leave the snake for 5 days then try again


----------



## sutty86 (May 27, 2013)

Also done the water trick to help shed,how's the tub looking size wize,and how long would you say the viv will last


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I would have just left in the viv, in my opinion, there is no such thing as a too large enclosure, just not enough hiding places! It is just a phallacy to sell starter set ups and the only person to benefit is the person who sells the equipment! I would just leave your baby alone and not worry unless they start losing weight, offer food every 5-7 days until they take something - not more frequently because it is stressful, your baby will eat when he/she is good and ready


----------



## sutty86 (May 27, 2013)

OK will leave it how it is until it starts eating a few times tried again today,just trys to get away.
What am I looking for regards weight loss


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Weigh it if you have the ability, or take a photo and watch for a change in body shape, same as for a person really!


----------



## sutty86 (May 27, 2013)

Little update I managed to get hold of a live multi pinkie and now my snake is digesting it.so realived.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

that seems a little soon, hope you've not just made a rod for your back regarding live feeding! In the future, your snake will be fine for a few weeks without food!


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Just to point out that corns should not be fed live food.

Partly because they're captive bred snakes and the mouse can do damage to the snake if the snake doesn't eat it immediately. Obviously a live pinkie won't cause this issue, but if you don't get your snake eating frozen food by the time it's eating larger prey, you might find you have a problem.


----------



## fawbie (Mar 21, 2011)

You could also try dipping the pinkie into an egg yolk. This has worked for me with some sticky feeders.

Did you get a feeding record with it?


----------



## oceanofypres (Dec 2, 2014)

Not sure if you are still having issues with feeding or not, but the first corn I had was struggling to feed. I got advised to make a cut in the pinkie and leave it in the viv with the snake. I think I waited three or four feeds before taking. We got there eventually. It is frustrating though, especially with the first snake owned


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

clumsyoaf said:


> I would have just left in the viv, in my opinion, there is no such thing as a too large enclosure, just not enough hiding places! It is just a phallacy to sell starter set ups and the only person to benefit is the person who sells the equipment! I would just leave your baby alone and not worry unless they start losing weight, offer food every 5-7 days until they take something - not more frequently because it is stressful, your baby will eat when he/she is good and ready


^^^ this is the best bit of advice in this thread.

Loads of people will tell you baby corns don't like big vivs while at the same time saying they need a hide at the cold side and one at the warm side. Truth is, the do fine in big enclosures BUT need a lot more than two hiding places. Anything can be used for this, from 'proper' ( :roll: ) hides from shops to plastic or cardboard tubes.

Fake leafy plants give lots of cover too, allowing the snake to move around while having security plus they look good in the viv and help make it look less empty.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

clumsyoaf said:


> I would have just left in the viv, in my opinion, there is no such thing as a too large enclosure, just not enough hiding places! It is just a phallacy to sell starter set ups and the only person to benefit is the person who sells the equipment! I would just leave your baby alone and not worry unless they start losing weight, offer food every 5-7 days until they take something - not more frequently because it is stressful, your baby will eat when he/she is good and ready


I'd agree and I'd add to ensure there's no way they can escape as well , though . 
Hatching corns can get through the tiniest holes ( for wires ) and even in between the glass doors . It's just a case of escape proofing the viv .


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I use those "clear" plastic / perspex rulers to wedge the gaps between glass panels ..


----------



## Bithellio (Aug 1, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> I use those "clear" plastic / perspex rulers to wedge the gaps between glass panels ..


if they fit they would work loads better.. id prefer slighty off clear to brown in that area


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Bithellio said:


> if they fit they would work loads better.. id prefer slighty off clear to brown in that area


The ones I use are snug fitting but I put a bit of sellotape top and bottom just to be safe .

The "clear" rulers hardly show at all when viewed from the front which is ideal .


----------



## Bithellio (Aug 1, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> The ones I use are snug fitting but I put a bit of sellotape top and bottom just to be safe .
> 
> The "clear" rulers hardly show at all when viewed from the front which is ideal .



perfect 
logged in the old mental note book for next time


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

just to add to the above, any kind of tape is a bad idea unless you are 100% certain that the snake can't get to it - if theres any doubt, or any 'what if's then don't use it to be on the safe side.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

eeji said:


> just to add to the above, any kind of tape is a bad idea unless you are 100% certain that the snake can't get to it - if theres any doubt, or any 'what if's then don't use it to be on the safe side.


Taping on the outside of the glass doors ??


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

A long time ago I had a sliding panel in a viv lid that was taped shut on the outside. The snake got caught up in it, admittedly it was my fault, but it shows that it can and does happen when we think it can't.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

eeji said:


> A long time ago I had a sliding panel in a viv lid that was taped shut on the outside. The snake got caught up in it, admittedly it was my fault, but it shows that it can and does happen when we think it can't.



I see your point , of course , but my method completely blocks off the gap between the panes of glass and the two pieces of tape are just inch long pieces - at the top and bottom - just to secure the ruler in place . There is no way past the ruler to get to the tape .
.


----------

